# E16i turbo



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

Has any ever seen a E16i turbocharged?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

*E-16 Turbo*

I have turbocharged E-16 engines from 84-86 sentras. all converted to fuel injected. Also the engine comes turboed from the factory E-15t (1.5 liters). 

Are you interested in turbocharging?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

Yes, very much so,

I don't have the money for an engine swap and I am interested in how powerful I can make an e16. If you could tell me how, or show me some pictures I would greatly apperciate it.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

im soooooooo interested too !! ... i saw an ga16i tweaked with a turbo from a probe you surely saw.. its called alex turbo something on exaclub... anyhow i would love to know more about your story !!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

i have an idea. Could you take the turbo exhaust manifold off of an e-15t and put it on your e16. Pick your turbo and intercooler. Run your pipes, oil lines, ect... The only problem that I can see is with the throtlebody injection and the computer. How would you rig that up so that it would work? Is the e-15t port F.I.?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

HI ALL!

FIRST YOU DONT NEED A LOT OF MONEY TO DO THE SWAP SINCE THE E-15T IS VERY CHEAP IN COMPARISON TO OTHER ENGINES. THE TRANSMISSION IS THE SAME AND THE ENGINE MOUNTS IDENTICAL. THE ONLY DIFERENCE IS WITH THE FUEL INJECTION.
THE E-15T HAS MULTI PORT INJECTION SO YOU WILL NEED A FUEL COMPUTER. A STAND ALONE COMPUTER IS THE BEST WAY TO GO, BUT IF YOU HAVE KNOWLEDGE ABOUT ELECTRONICS YOU CUOLD BUY ONE FROM ANOTHER CAR AND INSTALL IT IN YOUR CAR (THATS WHAT I MADE TO MY CAR).
SECOND YOU CAN INSTALL THE E-15T MANIFOLDS TO YOUR ENGINE AND IT WOULD FIT PERFECTLY (SAVING A FEW BUCKS).

E-15T HAS 100HP 152 ft/lbs of torque, at about 6psi. 
I WIIL BORROW A DIGITAL CAMERA AS SOON AS I COULD CAUSE MY SCANNER DIED A FEW DAYS AGO.

IF YOU HAVE QUESTION FEEL FREE TO ASK


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

Can you take just the intake manifold off of an E-15t and put it on an E-16i. Run your new harness and ECU and be done with it? Also, what comperssion ratio does the E-15t have? 
Lower comperssion ratio = more boost = more power? (correct me if i am wrong)

Do you know where I could find an E-15T? All the salvage yards around here dont have one. would it be easier to find an old pulsar and take the ECU, the harness and rebuild the motor, Drop it all into the sentra?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

its a rare finding indead, but get yourself the top part, head with complete injection syst... you wont have the oil cooler that came with the e15et... or else get yourself a complete one on importation. sure there is some guys who can import that from australia/japan.... they got those in australia and they kindda mess those up big time !!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

heres a link to alex turbo page... its a ga16i turbo...

is this guy a member of the forums here ??????????????

http://www.exaclub.net/gallery/arch1/alex/alex.htm


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2002)

The E15T has a compression of 7.8:1. 
It will be easier to find an old pulsar and take the ECU and the harness.
Also you dont need to find an importer to find the engine because the turbo pulsar was sold in Canada and they can be found in the states. Personally i found one in the states via internet in a dismantler and bought the intake manifold.


----------



## antdagreat (Nov 24, 2002)

afox im planning on turbo charging my engine. 
crazy-mart are you considering turbo charging your car too? i really would like to but right now in an information gathering stage. i don't want to buy anything until i am sure i can make it work.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

id sure like too ... but money and me doenst mix well !!... for now my plan on the car is the show.... the go will come later... this summer it will be paint/suspension/body/braking/new tires 15in....

so the go must wait but like you im gathering infos....its been a while im searching but i havent nothing really constructive but the e15t engine... wich could be great to get part from....


----------

